# Planter's Pride "GEL2ROOT" and sterile razor blades Q.



## 7greeneyes (Dec 3, 2009)

hXXp://gel2root.com/

QUESTION#1: Has anyone tried these for cloning cannabis? I was thinkin of pickin some up and taping some black construction paper around each one so I can remove and replace them w/o light aggravating the root development.

QUESTION#2: WHERE can I find sterile razor blades or do I just say fudge it and clean them (and scissors) after each cut exposure with some isopropyl?

Thank you guys for all your info and opinions!

7greeneyes


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 4, 2009)

alcohol will sterilize the blades. I had limited success with gel2root cups(1 of 6) and mj. Catnip, lavender, and peppers were all 100% rooters. MJ and tomatoes didn't seem to like them..BUT..could have been something I did.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 4, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> alcohol will sterilize the blades. I had limited success with gel2root cups(1 of 6) and mj. Catnip, lavender, and peppers were all 100% rooters. MJ and tomatoes didn't seem to like them..BUT..could have been something I did.



THATS A BUMMER, thank u for responding.

Peace - Love - Nugz

7greeneyes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2009)

no  budds  keep..i  use  those  in  vggie  garden  did  try  for  mj  but  same  results..and  yeah  just  get  ya  some  razors  and  ISo:aok:  or  and  while  ya  there  pic  up  some  Paitients:rofl:   ya  gonna  need  it...Happy  growing:bolt::bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no  budds  keep..i  use  those  in  vggie  garden  did  try  for  mj  but  same  results..and  yeah  just  get  ya  some  razors  and  ISo:aok:  or  and  while  ya  there  pic  up  some  Paitients:rofl:   ya  gonna  need  it...Happy  growing:bolt::bong:



patience or patients... :rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 5, 2009)

In the mmj world you want both versions. Patience to grow and wait on amber trichs and patients to add to your allowed starts numbers.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 7, 2009)

So 4x's Then What I Need Isn't Enuff?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> In the mmj world you want both versions. Patience to grow and wait on amber trichs and patients to add to your allowed starts numbers.


 

:yeahthat:  


:rofl:


Happy  Hollidays  *7green*


----------

